# Liquid Latex



## Mary (Jun 14, 2002)

I know what you mean! Last year I applied one of those Latex appliances on my fore head right over my eye brow and ohh..man it hurt taking it off. 

Hmmm...you could try applying the latex other parts of your body and just use regular halloween make up on your face. Rub some fake blood in your beard. There's a company called Reel F/X that makes great latex appliances for anywhere on your body.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Larry, is latex hard to work with? I bought some liquid latex, and the additive to make foam latex. It has the instructions, but I was wondering if you could give me any tips, or do's & dont's*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

There is a product that I found that is a Face & Body Wax. It can be applied over the eyebrows, etc. Otherwise I use a small amount of vasilene(sp) over any hair that will be cover.


----------



## FX Pitbull (Oct 12, 2005)

kryolan eyebrow wax...look it up! it works, but has to be combed out, hurts a bit but doesnt pull any hair out...or stein's derma wax...or


----------

